# adding a mac to XP network router



## charliesmomuk (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi, New here so apologies for idiot question.
I have a pc network.. XP and a laptop using a Belkin router which has WEP security. Nothing fancy. Anyway I have been offered an ibook withairport card and Ive always fancied trying a mac 

Just wanted to know how I enable it to access the network. Will something pop up to ask me for the network key (I haven't received laptop yet to try) or do I need to enter it some where... if so where?! 
Just thought I'd try and preempt the inevitable frustration...!!
Thanks
Julesx


----------



## ShosMeister (Jan 19, 2008)

Just turn it on 

Seriously, the network setup should be fairly simple if you are used to setting up wireless from the PC side. Once you get into the Airport Admin, you can configure the necessary options. If you have any strict blocks on your router (limiting number of connections or the like), then you may need to open those up first. Otherwise, it's fairly simple.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If the airport card is turned on, which is defalt, then as soon as the computer comes on, you will get a window asking you to join a network. Just select your network, enter the password, and click the box that says remember this network, and now it will connect, and do so everytime it sees your router.


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

If it doesn't prompt you, you can see the list of networks from the little icon in the top left that looks like radio waves. 

Here is a person who has clicked on the little icon and the available networks have popped up.

http://wireless.fgcu.edu/images/cfgMac1.jpg


----------

